# Marine Corps updates women’s Dress Blues



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 30, 2018)

Very nice.  Much more consistant with the men.

Parris Island recruits are first to get new female dress blue coat

BEFORE AND AFTER:


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 30, 2018)

Me likey. No reason for them to be different.

LL


----------



## Grunt (Nov 30, 2018)

I like them.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 30, 2018)

Looks great


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 30, 2018)

Yeah I have to admit, I never understood the skirts, different blouse, jacket, head gear, smaller rank insignia, etc. 

Looks sharp!


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 30, 2018)

Can't see the shoes, but I'm hoping they're done with that tortuous piece of nastiness footwear called the military approved black patent leather pump. 

LL


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 30, 2018)

I prefer the before, but maybe it's just because it's different and I'm not use to it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 30, 2018)

BloodStripe said:


> I prefer the before, but maybe it's just because it's different and I'm not use to it.


I don’t know.  The white underblouse screams ‘woman’ while the new blouse is instantly identifiable as “Marine Corps Dress Blues”.  If that was the Corps’ goal, I think they were successful.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 30, 2018)

Hot.


----------



## Dame (Nov 30, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Hot.


Hard agree.
They look like female warriors now. IMHO they looked like the secretarial pool before.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 1, 2018)

BloodStripe said:


> I prefer the before, but maybe it's just because it's different and I'm not use to it.





Ooh-Rah said:


> I don’t know.  The white underblouse screams ‘woman ’ while the new blouse is instantly identifiable as “Marine Dress Blues” instead of woman Marine.  If that was the Corps’ goal, I think they were successful.





Dame said:


> Hard agree.
> They look like female warriors now. *IMHO they looked like the secretarial pool before.*



Couldn't have said it better!

LL


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 1, 2018)

I guess we can just agree to disagree. I also preferred their old barracks covers too.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 1, 2018)

Long overdue.
The rest of the services need to change too.


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 1, 2018)

Same jobs, same standards, should be the same uniform.


----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 1, 2018)

It's a better change. The old female top looks like they just threaded the ASU with red instead of gold.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 1, 2018)

They need to look exactly the same, with the same accoutrements, headgear, and footwear.  The Army needs to do the same.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 1, 2018)

Yeah, better. They're Marines, not girl scouts. They don't bake cookies. They kill people.


----------



## Box (Dec 3, 2018)

I think it makes them look less like female Marines and more like - well, Marines


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 3, 2018)

Definitely looks better.  The pic on top reminds me of when I was a E4 at a party and met a gal, we engaged in drunken debauchery.  Found out the next day she was a staff sgt.  Almost forgot about it until I saw that pic.

But yeah, the new uni's are much better.


----------

